

Most Popular Programming Languages of 2015 - veritas9
http://blog.codeeval.com/codeevalblog/2015

======
wadcd
TIOBE index disagrees with this one. I'm not saying only one of them is
correct, but it shows the measuring methodology is more or less, flawed.

I was surprised that Ruby is above C, TIOBE seems much more accurate to me.

